# wiring a usa plug



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

The smaller prong takes the black wire, it should have a brass colored screw attached to it. The wider prong takes the white wire, it should have a silver screw attached to it. The half round prong is ground, it should have a green screw. That takes the bare or green wire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I always tell my new guys, light to light, dark to dark and green to ground.

Light colored wire(white) to light colored screw
Dark colored Wire(black) to dark colored screw
Green or Bare is ground to green screw

This is for 110-125 Volt system Single Phase


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

What if I'm color blind and it all looks the same? This is a theoretical question.. although I am color blind it hasn't affected my ability to know when to stop at a stoplight or what the light colored screws are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

*Color Blind??*

Hatcher,
If your too color blind to know, put down your tools, pick up your phone, and ask your Mom to come and do it for you.
Your the "Most stupid post of the decade" winner


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

And why would you be so ignorant too say that? I'll stop at that - I refuse to match wits with the defenseless.


----------

